# showing off my girls (again)



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama and Vlada

Vlada's ears looked a bit miserable, so we shaved them later on.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cute! I love Llamas smile in the second photo.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

another pic (can't see the girls too well but I like the vibe...)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like the vibe in that one, too.  Daddy chasing down the pooch with one in tow- too cute.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute! So Vlada is the apricoty one? They are toys, yes? My Indie is a rescue Mini, body like a mini but short muzzle like a toy...sweetest dog in the world, as I'm sure yours are, too!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

the redhead is Llama. :llama::love2:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! Love the color of Llama's harness and her smile~


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

U can show those girls off anytime as far as I'm concerned. The small dogs are waaaay cute! And look like they're havin' so much fun.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are adorable! Look like they get along well too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

They are absolutely sweethearts! I'm sure they brighten the day for anyone who sees them, they sure do it for me!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Are you sure Llama and Atticus are not related? Whenever I see a picture of her, I have to check to make sure whose posting it. LOL

Lovely pictures!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Very cute! Love the color of Llama's harness and her smile~


she could be a cheerleader if she were more responsible. :laugh2:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Adorable! They look like a truly bonded pair.


----------

